
Small-Business Books That Break the Mold - epi0Bauqu
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/27/business/smallbusiness/27toolkit.html?_r=1&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin
======
edw519
Good list. Not really sure why, but I especially liked "How to Get Rich" by
Felix Denis. Really got my juices flowing.

